
Invisible computer graphics - jeff18
http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/02/Invisible-computer-graphics
======
bitwize
That's awesome. It reminds me of -- you know how they put reporters in front
of sets that are mockups of cities like San Francisco? They put Patton Oswalt
on one such set for an interview, and he stomped through Fake San Francisco,
gnawing on wires, crushing buildings, making RAWWWRRRR sounds, etc. like a
movie monster.

